# Just for A.T. Hagan - let's get to 100 on topic posts!



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, Alan, I looked back 10 pages and you are correct - the only other thread that had over 100 posts was ranting about Walmart. Nothing about prepping.

Let's try this!

Post something you are really going to miss, or absolutely have to have, if it is no longer available, and we can try to come up with ideas on how to store it or provisions to make it.

Butter Pecan Scones - they are made by a company called Homestyle and are more like cookies than scones. They melt in your mouth, they are so soft.

Midol (I know I could store it, but I should probably learn to live without it )

Frozen asparagus - canned is all mushy and gross

Refrigerator pickles - canned are mushy and gross


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Prozac! I'm not very much good to anyone without it, and it's really expensive to stock up on.

Everything else I can think of off the top of my head is something I know I can stock, even if I might not have done it yet.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I would really miss Taco Bell Burrito Supremes....that's my secret trash food indulgence. I only have one a few times a year, but I can't duplicate that taste at home....


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Disposable Diapers, LOL.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I would really miss Taco Bell Burrito Supremes....that's my secret trash food indulgence. I only have one a few times a year, but I can't duplicate that taste at home....


Will any of these help?

http://hubpages.com/hub/Taco-Bell-Secret-Recipe-Clones


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

OT, maybe...

In a personal SHTF I think I will miss high speed internet. I pay $58 a month for my cable internet and have always held on to my $9.95 a month Juno account (blah, dial up).

If I have to cut my expenses high speed will be the first to go. Cell phones @ $80 a month will go next. Or maybe my Blockbuster through the mail would be next. hmmm...

Note: Bread flour at Wal-**** went up from $2.58 five pounds to $3.38 five pounds. I just saved over ten dollars on that price increase by having stocked up. Money in the bank...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

mtn dew or code red mtn dew....and zertec.......i guess i would start drinking coffee till it was gone and then carry a box of klenex to wipe the tears over a loss of a friend(mtn dew) and the allergies.........lol


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

sparkysarah said:


> Disposable Diapers, LOL.


LOL, can't help you there, but we could offer advice on making cloth diapers less objectionable, if you'd like. 

On second thought.......is there a diaper factory near you? I used to have a neighbor whose mother worked at a diaper factory and got to bring home torn boxes and things. Maybe they would sell them to you cheap and you could stock a few years worth?


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> I will also miss salt and pepper potato chips...but I hope I would be able to make my own.
> 
> Rose


http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/234557


----------



## mark.cheryl (Jan 6, 2008)

Asthma inhaler. Thankfully it is mild, but a full day's hard work without it would be a full day of slow work.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Rockyglen, I'm in Sheridan...I don't think there's anything like that even close to us.

Another thing I would miss...my morning coffee. I can stock coffee but my favorite creamer would run out and then I'd be screwed. I need to try the powdered kind some time. Could be just as good....for all I know.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd have to not have any more kids without disposable diapers...LOL.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

1. pimento stuffed green olives - I'm growing pimentos, but I don't think growing olives is possible in central Virginia and a martini just isn't a martini without them

2. Black Pepper - again, I doubt it's a viable crop in Virginia


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

Watching the news to try to figure out when the shtf ...


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I need more pepper. That would be awful to run out of.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Hot showers - I'd want to rig up a way to have hot showers, even without electricity.


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

High speed internet, soda, safe travel, Papa John's pizza, movies


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Madame said:


> Hot showers - I'd want to rig up a way to have hot showers, even without electricity.


OK, I don't know how well this would work in Wisconsin, but we have friends who live off-grid in Illinois, and they ran black hoses back and forth on their roof and then down into a little room with a shower head. She says that in the summer the water will burn you, and in the winter it is warm enough that your teeth don't chatter. They do use a pump to get the water up into the hoses, though.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I would miss my migrane medicine imitrex, and I would miss all of you.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

my high speed internet and calling my mom everyday.


----------



## horselover.com (Jul 3, 2006)

air conditioning (especially when sleeping)


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Real milk chocolate. Stuff just doesn't have a long enough shelf life once it gets to my house. LOL I have cocoa stashed, but not enough for very long.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

horselover.com said:


> air conditioning (especially when sleeping)


Oh yes, that too. And my ceiling fan. I have that running year 'round.

And Snickers bars.


----------



## cchapman84 (Jan 29, 2003)

Internet would definitely be a big thing for me. Anytime I have a question I come on here and ask! 

I would miss being able to talk with my family on a daily basis.

As far as things I can do something about: 

Maine Root Sarsparilla (organic soda I'm obsessed with, guess I'll have to learn to make it)

International Coffees (too expensive to stock up on, I only buy it as a treat for myself when I have some extra money)

I do worry about running out of coffee, but I only started drinking it regularly a couple years ago and it would probably only take me about a week to get over the caffeine headaches (note to self: stock up on extra strength tylenol).


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Sunday drives with my husband. Gonna be a reality this summer. We are gonna start taking walks instead.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

A way to keep cool in the summer...the heat is terrible here.


----------



## mark.cheryl (Jan 6, 2008)

Traveling more than 10 miles a day. I'm allergic to horses...


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I would miss my Ibuprofen and my allergy tablets, once I ran out.

My hubby would miss his Mt Dew, Chocolate, and Pall Mall's- What a combination huh Lol!

My kids would miss the VCR and their cartoons, we don't get TV reception out here


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

benedryl, can you stock up on that?

yeast, I really prefer yeast breads.

electric sewing machine

refrigerator! and all that is kept in it.

That is all just off the top of my head. I just think it would be one big adjustment no matter how you slice it. ( better have a whet stone)


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I would miss having internet service, and I'd miss hot showers. Wouldn't miss either one enough to obsess over it, though.

Now let's start having some solutions! You might not necessarily like all of them, but I think as a society we've gotten spoiled by cheap goods, and just-in-time food deliveries from all over the world.

RockyGlen, put in an asparagus patch. You'll have to eat it seasonally if you don't like it canned, but you'll cherish it more during the season if you don't have it all the time.

Also, make a crock of pickles and keep it in a cool location. Doesn't have to be kept in the refrigerator.

Ailaek, Prozac is an anti-depressant, right? Have you tried any of the herbal anti-depressants yet? I'm going to be growing Mad Dog Skullcap for my autistic daughter -- hope it works.

Rose, I think you are right -- you should be able to make your own potato chips. However, it takes a lot of oil and oil is something that could (and probably will) be in very short supply. Have you ever tried baked potato chips? Or baked potato skins? 

SparkySarah -- you could do what people used to do before diapers were invented, and use moss, LOL! It's sterile, and definitely disposable -- would make a great addition to a special compost pile, in fact. The only problem would be having a good source if you don't live where moss grows. What else could you substitute? Also, for creamer, can you keep a dairy animal -- goats or a cow -- and get real cream?

WIHH, how about switching to archery, LOL!

I'm pretty sure that tobacco will grow in Minnesota, by the way. You might not be able to make Cuban cigars, but if he's got to smoke, you could certainly make something. And couldn't he grow whatever it is the Canadian Whiskey is made out of, and make his own? It would be a challenge, for sure!

Mark.Cheryl, have you ever looked into herbs for help with the asthma? Seems like in my reading, I've come across a couple that were supposed to help. (I need to look that up, because we have a couple of people with asthma in our family, too.)

NoClue, can't help you with the olives, but I think pepper can be grown as a houseplant -- in your climate, put it in a big pot on wheels, and take it outside in the summer.

OldManRiver, if TS has HTF, then you won't need to watch the news anymore to see when it's going to hit, LOL! (As if they'd tell you, anyway! You don't know a tenth of what's going on if that's your only source of news!)

Hot showers are pretty easy to rig, by several different methods. You can do solar, or heat the water on the stove. Can dispense from a camping shower (probably won't last very long), or an old innertube, or a bucket hung up above your head, or....Anyone who's at all handy can rig something up for hot showers.

Baldylocks, the only one of yours I see any solution for is the pizza -- homemade pizza is better. If it's got to be exactly like Papa John's, look for one of those websites with 'secret' recipes on it.

Migraine medicine -- you aren't the only one going to be missing that. There may be an herb that will help, but if any of them helped much, everyone with migraines would know about it. 

Calling family members -- only solution I know of is to move closer together. Or write letters, but that's just not the same at actually talking to the people you love.

Air conditioning -- do you have, or could you build, a sleeping porch? Or a screened room in the back yard? I think that if the air conditioning was off permanently, and people were having to walk or ride bikes to get around, and working in the yard and the garden more, that they would get at least somewhat acclimated to the heat. Air conditioning is a fairly new invention, and people lived in those hot climates long before it was invented, so there must be ways to cope. 

Chocolate -- that's one we'll miss, and I don't know what to do about it yet. Learn to live without, I suppose, and maybe substitute other things. Right now we can't afford as much cocoa as my daughter would like to drink, but she's usually satisfied with a cup of tea instead (with a little sweetener in it). I can grow herbs for tea, and hope to get some beehives going for sweetener, so we'll manage. We'll still miss chocolate, though!

Mark.Cheryl, do you have bikes? 

Kathleen

ETA: AR Transplant, for yeast bread, get a sourdough crock going. Buy a working treadle sewing machine for when the electricity goes off -- they really aren't hard to use, and they last forever just about. Benadryl I can't help you with -- that's for allergies, right? It is possible to replace your refrigerator, though. It will take some adjustments -- you won't be able to leave things as long before using them. In winter you should be able to find a cool, secure place to store perishables. In summer it will depend on your climate, but in India they are using (I think) double unglazed clay pots. The outer one contains water and cools by evaporation; the inner one contains the food to be cooled. There are other ways to use the same concept, though I don't know if it would work in a hot humid climate as well as in a dry climate. In some areas, no matter how hot it gets during the day, it cools off at night, and you can store stuff in an insulated box with a top door (like an ice chest). Open it up at night and let it cool off, then close it before the sun comes up. It will stay very cool that way. There are also root cellars, spring houses, and ice houses, depending on your location. 

Ladybug, tell DH to get busy and grow his own tobacco if he's got to smoke. And I think you'll find that when you have to grow your own food, and get around by walking, that the children will have other things to keep them occupied besides sitting in front of a TV screen! It would be a good idea to stock up on some games, puzzles, and art supplies for times when they can't get outdoors, though. And also your children might start to read, so stock up on good books for them!


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Kathleen has the spirit!



BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Now let's start having some solutions! You might not necessarily like all of them, but I think as a society we've gotten spoiled by cheap goods, and just-in-time food deliveries from all over the world.


 Agreed!



BlueJuniperFarm said:


> RockyGlen, put in an asparagus patch. You'll have to eat it seasonally if you don't like it canned, but you'll cherish it more during the season if you don't have it all the time.
> 
> Also, make a crock of pickles and keep it in a cool location. Doesn't have to be kept in the refrigerator.


We have an asparagus patch, but for some reason it never does very well. We'll keep trying.

As for the pickles - HOW? I have a root cellar, I could keep it in there, but has anyone actually done this and can tell me how?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I grew up with TV but when I went a year without it, I didn't miss it at all. It was a culture shock when I got it again. I could hardly believe how much programing had degenerated.

I lived most of my life without the internet, but I'll miss it when I loose it. I've printed or saved tons of info that will come in handy when the grid goes down. It's nice to have so much information at my fingertips. Every time I have a question about anything I can do a search and find the answer.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Right now we can't afford as much cocoa as my daughter would like to drink





cchapman84 said:


> International Coffees (too expensive to stock up on, I only buy it as a treat for myself when I have some extra money)


Hot Cocoa Mix (Enough for 20 cups)

6 2/3 c dry milk
20 t. cocoa
20 t sugar

Cafe Vienna
1/2 c instant coffee
2/3 c sugar
2/3 c dry milk
1/2 t cinnamon


Italian Mocha Espresso
1 c instant coffee
1 c sugar
4 1/2 c dry milk
1/2 c cocoa

Suisse Mocha
1/2 c instant coffee
1/2 c sugar
1 c dry milk
2 T cocoa

Cafe Cappucino
1/2 c instant coffee
3/4 c sugar
1 c dry milk
1/2 t dry orange peel

For each of the instant coffees, use 2 T per cup.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Madame said:


> Hot showers - I'd want to rig up a way to have hot showers, even without electricity.











hee hee....


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

RockyGlen said:


> Kathleen has the spirit!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> ...


Do you have Carla Emery's Old-Fashioned Recipe Book? She has directions for the crock pickles in there (and a LOT of other useful information for after TSHTF). I'd copy it off here, but I'm having trouble with my eyes, need new glasses, and I'd have to take them off to read, then put them back on in order to type. The book is a must-have, if you don't already have it.

Kathleen

ETA: Thanks for the recipes! I've had that cocoa recipe before, but lost it!


----------



## justanacre (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure wish someone could come up with something to replace my synthroid med.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

justanacre said:


> Sure wish someone could come up with something to replace my synthroid med.


Is that for your thyroid? That's one that I've been concerned about, also, because my Grandmother had her thyroid removed years ago and depends on thyroid medication. 

Kathleen


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ohmercy
> 
> sorry folks, this'll just take a second...
> 
> Cabin Fever? darlin', could you step over here for a minute perty please, real closelike? :frypan: :frypan: :frypan:


LOL! At least it's a fairly modest picture! :lookout:

Kathleen


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I would miss ice more than anything.


----------



## justanacre (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes it's for thyroid. Sounds like your Gma is in the same boat as me. Stocking it isn't a real good option since whatever is in it doesn't store well at all. I hear that I could maybe dry a cows thyroid and powder that up to use but that's all I've come across so far. There has to be something all of us with no thyroid can use.


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

AC for sure. Power and all of its virtues. I shudder to think what life will be like here in FL without power. ACK!

Internet (see virtues of power). Over the counter meds. My Car. This Forum. 

In the words of Homer Simpson "Candy . . . Sweet, Sweet Candy."


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Sonshine said:


> I think I would miss ice more than anything.


I hadn't thought of ice...yes, I would miss that a bunch.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

RockyGlen said:


> OK, I don't know how well this would work in Wisconsin, but we have friends who live off-grid in Illinois, and they ran black hoses back and forth on their roof and then down into a little room with a shower head. She says that in the summer the water will burn you, and in the winter it is warm enough that your teeth don't chatter. They do use a pump to get the water up into the hoses, though.


Sounds do-able!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Kmac15 said:


> ...and calling my mom everyday.


I keep trying, but the connection to Heaven is really lousy.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Ailaek, Prozac is an anti-depressant, right? Have you tried any of the herbal anti-depressants yet? I'm going to be growing Mad Dog Skullcap for my autistic daughter -- hope it works.


I've tried St. John's Wort, and it's better than nothing, but that's about it. Do you know of any others? I'm open to trying something else. 

And on ice, if/when we build up in northern Maine, I want to put in an ice house.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> hee hee....


I should look so good. LOL


----------



## mark.cheryl (Jan 6, 2008)

Bikes right, for as long as the rubber lasts. Need to stock tubes.


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

Tractors for hauling heavy things.. even big square bales- not the huge ones, just the 60-80# ones, better known as idiot cubes.
Since we'd be back to using them.
I'd miss ice cream too, get headaches w/o dairy products.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

highplains said:


> Tractors for hauling heavy things.. even big square bales- not the huge ones, just the 60-80# ones, better known as idiot cubes.


If you have plenty of pasture, you can get a mini-horse. We got one for our disabled son (it's great therapy) and I quickly saw the benefits of a self-propelled wheelbarrow.  She eats hardly anything at all compared to a "real" horse, but she can easily pull a cart with two bales on it or a couple of bags of feed on it.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

gideonprime said:


> AC for sure. Power and all of its virtues. I shudder to think what life will be like here in FL without power. ACK!
> 
> Internet (see virtues of power). Over the counter meds. My Car. This Forum.
> 
> In the words of Homer Simpson "Candy . . . Sweet, Sweet Candy."


I know it's tough living without AC, but when my husband was in the AF and stationed at Homestead AFB, we managed nearly a whole year without turning on the AC. And we weren't acclimatized, either. We just figured out how to cope. Now, I don't know if it gets as hot down there on the southern tip of Florida with the ocean so close on both sides, but it was plenty hot. I was raised in Alaska and on the Oregon Coast, neither of which are hot places at all, and I managed without too much discomfort. I'm trying to remember if we had ceiling fans, not sure about that. But we did have a screened back porch and could have slept out there if we'd needed to. I remember my husband coming home from work at lunch time to shower and put a clean uniform on -- he was riding his bike to work most of the time. 

Kathleen


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

We have been known to tack damp sheets up in the windows when the wind is blowing - it cools that breeze right off.


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd miss my freezer, Doritos, running water, Take 5 Candy bars and Sobe Green Tea. 

I would also miss my internet, AC and the DVD player for my kids.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

ailsaek said:


> I've tried St. John's Wort, and it's better than nothing, but that's about it. Do you know of any others? I'm open to trying something else.


Did you try varying the dose of St. John's Wort? I found that I had to go quite a bit higher than the recommended dose, but that once I figured out what dose worked for me, it worked really well. I bought some seeds this winter to try to get plants started, because I'm paying $12 a bottle for the St. John's Wort pills, and a bottle doesn't last long.

Jan


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Grace&Violets said:


> the DVD player for my kids.


I read awhile back on another board about how some guy hooked his personal DVD player up to a solar charger somehow. It would be small, but it would work, however, when I asked the guy for how to do it, he never answered.

Anyone?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

RG, what a good idea. I would think a second floor would be safe enough to have windows open. Bottom floor in a SHTF, I don't think so.

What I am doing with my migraine meds is making sure I renew every month. This is getting me ahead a little. I could not do that w/o the insurance due to the cost . I am thinking that with the latest batch, I should be in fairly good shape. The thyroids meds are tougher. I am going to self pay to get a couple of months ahead for dh and rotate them. I have done some research and have come up with zilch so far as to alternatives. 

Half-n-half would be an item hard to go without. I don't think it freezes well and a milk animal is not an option right now. Nothing takes the place of a good


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

ai731 said:


> Did you try varying the dose of St. John's Wort? I found that I had to go quite a bit higher than the recommended dose, but that once I figured out what dose worked for me, it worked really well. I bought some seeds this winter to try to get plants started, because I'm paying $12 a bottle for the St. John's Wort pills, and a bottle doesn't last long.
> 
> Jan


Have you checked to see if there might be any side effects from taking a higher dose of St. John's Wort? That didn't help my daughter at all that I could see; I don't know if higher doses would have helped her, because I think most of her problem is that she's in pain because she's also got lupus (on top of being autistic, having celiac disease, and vitiligo). She can't communicate well, so she fusses, crabs, and has temper tantrums. But I'm hoping that the Mad Dog Skullcap will help her. It was recommended by a friend who says it's stronger than St. John's Wort, so you might try it. It looks like it should be hardy in most of the Lower 48, and is a perennial.

kathleen


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

I really hate to run the AC, so, until I am absolutely desperate, I get by with going to bed in a long damp T-shirt. It cools me down well enough to let me get to sleep, and by morning everything (including the bed) is dry. Sleeping is one of my greatest talents, though, so I don't know if this will work for someone who wakes up frequently during the night.

I would miss real milk and eggs. We can't provide either for ourselves right now.

Cigarettes and coffee and beer would be missed, but only for a short time, I think. I am building up a box of emergency supplies in my car trunk, and DH and I have talked about adding a pouch of loose tobacco and papers, maybe a pint of whiskey, and about 15 years ago I was able to get instant coffee in paper pouches much like tea bags (but once I got a real coffee maker I didn't buy those anymore, so I don't know if they still exist). Those things would all help in short-term scenarios, and for long-term, well, we will have much bigger things to worry about, and maybe having the small amounts will allow ourselves to wean ourselves off them slowly and without any dramatic withdrawal effects.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

As tired as I get of winter, living in the climate I live in opens up the ability to have ice and store it in ice houses for the summer as most of my neighbors do. I actually have all the material to make one that hubby was going to build after retirement. Hot showers are pretty easy. Fill up a bucket hung from a big hook in the ceiling with water heated on the fire. I lived like that for a couple of summers while building homes.

What I would miss most would be the ability to communicate. Internet and telephone keeps me in touch with family........even my son in Iraq. We didn't have that back in 1990......that ability to talk and e-mail. Any talking we did was over patched radio which was so hard. Even most outposts have internet connections now via satellite.

For Alan............you know........there are only so many ways to answer various prep questions and with an expert like you discussion gets closed down pretty fast on most topics which I think is what pretty much keeps most threads short.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Ice can be made in a solar ice maker. 
You can build a wood burner refrigerator. 
Core temps can be used with pipes and solar fans to heat & cool homes. 
There are lots of ways to make do if you have to. 

I have the plans for all these items printed and saved in my survival notebook. Some of the pages are still online, some may have vanished over the years. A bit of research will provide lots of great ideas. The important thing is to discover what you'll need to complete the projects so you'll have everything you need in storage. 

I have cardboard & foil to make solar ovens. I also have silver paint and old satelite dishes. I haven't made solar ovens yet, but I know I have the material if I need it. I have a lot of pvc pipe stored in the barn rafters. Someday I plan to put some in the ground to build a heat/cooling system using core temps. That will be a great comfort in the summer and it will hold the house to core temp (I think it's 62 degrees in my area) during the winter. That will limit the amount of wood I need to burn to keep the house warm. I have about 30,000 bricks stacked out back that I plan to use for patios and a pizza oven someday. Some of the pvc pipe will probably be used to make some greenhouses someday. Lots of possibilities...

Right now I'm in the gathering part of my life. To many projects to complete right now, but at least I'm making sure I have the material on hand so when the time comes to build, I'll be ready to get it done. Some of the projects may not be completed in my lifetime, but the materials and the plans are here so the kids can make use of them someday.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I would miss the internet of course but I would also miss oranges and bananas, the amount of free time I have, diet pepsi and pop tarts for breakfast, Hostess HoHo's, shoes, miracle whip, jelly beans and all the little things we take for granted on a daily basis.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

LvDemWings said:


> I would miss the internet of course but I would also miss oranges and bananas, the amount of free time I have, diet pepsi and pop tarts for breakfast, Hostess HoHo's, shoes, miracle whip, jelly beans and all the little things we take for granted on a daily basis.


Have you looking into the dwarf fruit trees? I know Gurneys has them, we ordered some but they have not come yet. We plan to keep them in the greenhouse, but I have heard of people keeping them in the house like a large house plant.

jelly beans store very well! I have some that are 4 years old, stored in airtight bags that are still fine. Before anyone asks....dh had a friend who had a grocery store and after easter he gave us 10 CASES of jelly beans. We vacuum sealed them and threw them in buckets....none of us really like jelly beans, but every now and then we open some and eat them. They are still good.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

A suggestion on anti-depressants....I have a lot of stress sometimes and take when needed L-Theanine. I suggested this to my mom for stress and she mentioned it to her sister. My Aunt has always been on anti-depressants. She has gone off of all of them because of L-Theanine. It is good stuff....something to check out. ZERO side effects, can't beat it. Seriously...check it out.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

sparkysarah said:


> A suggestion on anti-depressants....I have a lot of stress sometimes and take when needed L-Theanine. I suggested this to my mom for stress and she mentioned it to her sister. My Aunt has always been on anti-depressants. She has gone off of all of them because of L-Theanine. It is good stuff....something to check out. ZERO side effects, can't beat it. Seriously...check it out.


I just did some poking about. This sounds really interesting. I shall have to pursue this. Unfortunately, it will have to wait until next payday, cos all this payday's food budget went to rice and beans and spices and other preps. But it really does sounds like something worth checking out.

I wonder what the effect will be like when I take that while still taking the usual amount of Prozac? One thing I do know from the literature is that if I do decide I want to wean myself from Prozac, I'll have to take it slowly and carefully.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Definitely slowly and carefully. The beautiful thing about it is it doesn't cause problems with people with high blood pressure or thyroid issues. Which runs in my family. For me, I only take it when I'm overstressed....which is occassionally. It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling....my house always magically gets spotless that day. It's my "cleaning" pill.  My Aunt takes it two or three times a day...not sure what milligrams though. She's grateful.
My mom's doctor has been trying all natural alternatives for her synthroid that she's been on for 30 years. I will find out what it is and let you all know.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

sparkysarah said:


> Definitely slowly and carefully. The beautiful thing about it is it doesn't cause problems with people with high blood pressure or thyroid issues. Which runs in my family. For me, I only take it when I'm overstressed....which is occassionally. It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling....my house always magically gets spotless that day. It's my "cleaning" pill.


If it's as miraculous as all that, I'm remembering you in my will or twisting my daughter's arm to name my first grandchild after you or something. :bow:


----------



## Deena in GA (May 11, 2002)

Miracle Whip. You know, a sandwich just isn't a sandwich....

I just can't imagine a world without Miracle Whip.


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

My one indulgence... hair care products! My favorite conditioner is $10 a bottle, which isn't that much, really. Some women spend $30 a bottle on thiers. But when SHTF it probably won't be available. 

Hey, I had an idea! The women who spend ungodly sums on fancy hair products probably don't prep... they might trade a bottle of Nexxus Humectress for a cup of rice or beans!


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Sustainable Joy said:


> Hey, I had an idea! The women who spend ungodly sums on fancy hair products probably don't prep... they might trade a bottle of Nexxus Humectress for a cup of rice or beans!


LOL! Dh says I'll be able to trade beans for all the lead crystal I could ever want. 

I love your user ID, by the way.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Ailsaek...you make me laugh.
I can only hope that it helps you, that would be reward enough.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

RockyGlen said:


> Post something you are really going to miss, or absolutely have to have, if it is no longer available, and we can try to come up with ideas on how to store it or provisions to make it.


Chocolate
Coffee

And I really really need/want a portable DVD player that can be charged with a solar panel.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Ziplock bags. 
I know, its sad but I've been told more than once that I couldn't run a house with ziplock bags of every size.

Sparkysarah - thanks for the tip on L-Theanine. I'll be checking it out.

Halo


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, a couple of more things I'd really miss: video game RPGs (although the ones I've already got have plenty of replay value, and the GameBoy DS doesn't take _that_ much power to recharge) and inexpensive kid clothes from Target and Kmart. I know I _can_ cut down my old sweatpants to make new ones for DS, but I'm not looking forward to having no other source for them.

Video games are admittedly a guilty pleasure, but with some of the other guilty pleasures people have confessed to, I don't feel as bad as I might admitting to it. And my addiction to Harvest Moon is only fitting, IMO.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

RockyGlen said:


> Will any of these help?
> 
> http://hubpages.com/hub/Taco-Bell-Secret-Recipe-Clones


Oooo! Thank you! I'll be trying some of these! I'm addicted to their hot sauce, although I can get it at the grocery store in a bottle now. I used to stash the little packets in a drawer and use them at home.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Chocolate

Bananas, oranges, grapefruit, grapes

TV

Allergy meds

Heating pad for my back

Fan to run at night while I slept

Hormone replacement meds


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

ailsaek said:


> Oh yeah, a couple of more things I'd really miss: video game RPGs (although the ones I've already got have plenty of replay value, and the GameBoy DS doesn't take _that_ much power to recharge) and inexpensive kid clothes from Target and Kmart. I know I _can_ cut down my old sweatpants to make new ones for DS, but I'm not looking forward to having no other source for them.
> 
> Video games are admittedly a guilty pleasure, but with some of the other guilty pleasures people have confessed to, I don't feel as bad as I might admitting to it. And my addiction to Harvest Moon is only fitting, IMO.



Enjoy your guilty pleasure. Its one I enjoy too though mine is The Sims 2 for the pc and Animal Crossing for the DS. Something else I would miss is take out for when I'm just to tired to bother.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think I'd miss

Ice - like some said - in N. AL not much chance to cut and save.

OTC sinus meds - around my eyes have pressure problems when a front is moving in. (sure can tell weather though, might be a good thing).

Being able to freely go (though I'm restricting that more since the price of gas is tripling when my pay check is not).

Angie


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Cindy in NY said:


> Bananas, oranges, grapefruit, grapes
> 
> Heating pad for my back



Check into dwarf fruit trees, you might be surprised what you can grow there.

For the heating pad - fill a flannel bag with rice or buckwheat, lay it on top of a brick or an upside down skillet on your woodstove - it will get hot and hold the heat for hours while supplying you with a nice moist heat on your back. I like to do that and place them in my kids beds, near the foot, so they crawl into a toasty bed.


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

virtualco said:


> OT, maybe...
> 
> In a personal SHTF I think I will miss high speed internet. I pay $58 a month for my cable internet and have always held on to my $9.95 a month Juno account (blah, dial up).
> 
> ...




LOL! Bread flour went up 16 cents per pound and you 'banked' money by being stocked up! YAY! Now if only you could stock up on internet service, cell phone minutes, and Blockbuster rentals? LOL! 

I get a discount to pay my internet bill once per year in advance, and it saves me almost 2 months worth of payments. Cool, huh? 


I would miss $3.00 a gallon gasoline.

​


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

my free time
lunch out with friends
My mind

I will love having DH home all the time!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

KCM said:


> I would miss $3.00 a gallon gasoline.


You'll be missing that very soon if you aren't already!!

And I sure would miss the internet. :Bawling:


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Hershey's Syrup. Glad it stores fairly well.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought of something else. My sister has a seizure disorder...if she's even late on her meds, she starts having seizures. I'd guess she'd last until her meds ran out. No way to stock up...they only give her one month at a time


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

laughaha said:


> Hershey's Syrup. Glad it stores fairly well.


This tastes amazingly like Hershey's Syrup.

Chocolate Syrup
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
1 cup tap water
2 cups sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

In a 2 quart saucepan, mix the cocoa and water with a wire whisk or fork. Heat the chocolate water over medium heat, stirring occasionally. Add the sugar and continue to stir until the sugar dissolves. Bring the mixture to a full rolling boil. Reduce the heat to medium low and boil for a full 3 minutes. Remove the syrup from the heat.

Add the salt and vanilla, stirring to blend. Pour the syrup into a clean container with a lid and store in the refrigerator.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Dr pepper, dove chocolate truffles, motrin


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

FrodoLass said:


> This tastes amazingly like Hershey's Syrup.
> 
> Chocolate Syrup
> 1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
> ...


I can't believe you posted that! I am sitting here eating a bowl of ice cream with the last bit of HFCS-free store bought chocolate syrup and I was about to google for a homemade chocolate syrup recipe. I opened this thread and there's the recipe right in front of me!! :sing:

That's something else I'd miss. Ice cream. And vanilla extract.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard you can make Dr. Pepper out of Prune juice. People I know who have tried it said it was really good. Never had it myself though. I know there is no prune juice in Dr. Pepper...so I don't know, I guess homemade would keep you regular at least. Next time I see them I'll ask what else was in it and let you all know.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sparkysarah said:


> I've heard you can make Dr. Pepper out of Prune juice. People I know who have tried it said it was really good. Never had it myself though. I know there is no prune juice in Dr. Pepper...so I don't know, I guess homemade would keep you regular at least. Next time I see them I'll ask what else was in it and let you all know.


I'm a Dr. Pepper drinker also. So, please do see if you can find that recipe.

Thanks, Angie


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

sparkysarah said:


> I've heard you can make Dr. Pepper out of Prune juice. People I know who have tried it said it was really good. Never had it myself though. I know there is no prune juice in Dr. Pepper...so I don't know, I guess homemade would keep you regular at least. Next time I see them I'll ask what else was in it and let you all know.


Though the syrup does keep fairly well . the big problem is carbonating the water to mix


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Common Tator said:


> I would miss my migrane medicine imitrex, and I would miss all of you.


I get Added Strength Headache Relief from Dollar General Store, it's much cheaper than Excedrin Migraine, and the ingredients are the same. I don't know if this will work for you, but it has been a God send for me over the last few years. Unfortunately, I can no longer take it because of my blood pressure.






Kmac15 said:


> my high speed internet and calling my mom everyday.


That would be the hardest for me. I depend on the internet for answers to all my questions, mostly HomesteadingToday! And, if for some reason, I couldn't get to my family, then it would really upset me not being able to call them. Our internet was off for several days, until last night(thanks to Norton Anti-Virus) and I was ok without it, but very lonely!

I'm sure there are many other things that we don't think of, and won't until they are gone. I have always bought in bulk, bought extra things when they were on sale, things like that. My husband hates it, and makes it difficult for me to do. But I keep adding here and there, until I can do differently.

I guess we will all just have to make the best of it, and learn to do things differently. One of my solutions at this point is to stock up on handy items, how to books, and I just bought another hundred chickens! If nothing else, we'll have eggs! If we had vinegar, we could always make Mayonnaise.......


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

We also have our own horses, so we will have transportation. My ummmm, errr, "sitting end" might not be sit-able once we get there, but we'll get there!


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

To carbonate (making a soda)...use yeast. Most have yeast on hand....if they want to sacrifice it for a drink that is.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

How long can you store yeast?


----------



## fretti (Jun 30, 2007)

100. Sweet.:banana02:



MisFitFarm said:


> How long can you store yeast?


A LONG time in the freezer and a little less in the fridge.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - 100 - can you do MORE?

Angie


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I am using a bulk package of yeast that I had in the freezer for five years and it still works fine. Unopened bulk packages of yeast last for years if stored in a cool dry place.

These recipes are from something someone sent me years ago and they are great.

Miracle Whip

4 egg yolks
1 t. salt
2 t. dry mustard
6 T. Vinegar
3 cups salad oil
3 T. Flour or cornstarch
1 cup boiling water 
2 T. Sugar
1/4 cup vinegar
1 T. Salt

With mixer blend egg yolks, 1 t. salt, 2 T. sugar, and 2 T. vinegar. Very slowly add l cup oil, a few drops at a time, and mix thoroughly. Add remaining oil, a little faster but be carefull to blend each addition before adding more oil. When all oil has been added, add 4 T. Vinegar. Now put remaining ingredients in a saucepan and cook to a smooth paste. Add this hot mixture to the mayonnaise and blend well. Pour into a container and cool in the refrigerator. Makes slightly more than 1 quart.

Hershey's Chocolate Syrup

1/2 Cup sugar
1 Cup water
1/c cup cocoa
1 tsp. vanilla
dash of salt

Combine cocoa,sugar, and salt in a saucepan. Add water and mix until smooth. Bring this mixture to a boil. Allow it to boil for one minute. Be careful that this does not over boil. remove from heat, when this cools add vanilla.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Deoderant. We'd all be missing that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for both of those recipes, especially the Miracle Whip... good stuff.

Angie


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay - 100 - can you do MORE?
> 
> Angie


Yeah, I always have questions! I'm trying to figure out how to store yeast long term, and what happens if there is no power, and it couldn't kept in a freezer?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

take out my 2 , and see if you can get to 202 (that will be 200 of your posts).

Angie


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

MisFitFarm said:


> Yeah, I always have questions! I'm trying to figure out how to store yeast long term, and what happens if there is no power, and it couldn't kept in a freezer?



Store it in a tightly sealed jar in a cool, dry place. You will have to use a little more as time goes by but it retains life for a long time. Someone suggested learning to use sourdough and I agree. Better still, use the method of baking fresh everyday and storing the starter in a container of flour.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Deodorant I could go without....but my husband needs a butt carbon filter, LOL. Oh well, I guess we get away with out it now.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Where can you get a solar ice maker? **grabbing something to write this down with**

A wood burner refrigerator?



Spinner said:


> Ice can be made in a solar ice maker.
> You can build a wood burner refrigerator.
> Core temps can be used with pipes and solar fans to heat & cool homes.
> There are lots of ways to make do if you have to.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

> Deoderant. We'd all be missing that.


Maybe not. My Grandpa always said if you didn't eat sugar, you wouldn't stink. He rarely ate sugar (mostly just his birthday & holidays), he didn't use deodorant, & he didn't stink. :cowboy:


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing

15 saltines
2 cups dry minced parsley flakes
1/2 cup dry minced onion
2 tablespoons dry dill weed
1/4 cup onion salt
1/4 cup garlic salt
1/4 cup onion powder
1/4 cup garlic powder

Put crackers through blender on high speed until powdered. Add parsley, minced onions, and dill weed. Blend again until powdered. Bump into bowl. Stir in onion salt, garlic salt, onion powder, and garlic powder. Put into container with tight fitting lid. (I vac seal)
Store dry mix at room temperature for 1 year. 

For salad dressing:
1 tablespoon mix
1 cup mayonnaise (note how to make mayo in the miracle whip recipe)
1 cup buttermilk (I stock a buttermilk powder but have also kept buttermilk in the freezer in l cup amounts..........you can culture your own and only buy it from the store once but that is another whole post) You can also make your own saltines.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Deena in GA said:


> Miracle Whip. You know, a sandwich just isn't a sandwich....
> 
> I just can't imagine a world without Miracle Whip.


I found this on a copy cat recipe type site:

Homemade Miracle Whip Recipe #41781 
I found this recipe for homemade Miracle Whip in the local paper. Miracle Whip is not available where I live, so it's nice to have a jar of this in the fridge. 
by Mirj 
20 min | 10 min prep | SERVES 68 , 1/2 liter 
2 egg yolks 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon powdered sugar 
3 tablespoons lemon juice or vinegar 
1 1/2 cups oil 
1 1/2 tablespoons flour or cornstarch 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1/2 cup boiling water 
2 tablespoons vinegar 
salt 
1.	Using a blender or electric mixer, blend egg yolks, salt, sugar and 1 tablespoons of the lemon juice. 
2.	Slowly pour in 1 cup oil, a few drops at a time, mixing thoroughly. 
3.	Add remaining 1/2 cup oil a little faster, carefully blending in each bit before adding the remaining 2 tablespoons lemon juice. 
4.	Mix the flour, mustard, boiling water and vinegar together until smooth. 
5.	Pour into a small saucepan and cook until smooth and paste-like (but not too thick). 
6.	Slowly add this hot mixture to the mayonnaise and blend well. 
7.	Pour in a container and cool in the refrigerator.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

MisFitFarm said:


> How long can you store yeast?


You don't need to store yeast. Just start yourself a good sour dough culture, feed it, and it will last forever.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Bonnie L said:


> Maybe not. My Grandpa always said if you didn't eat sugar, you wouldn't stink. He rarely ate sugar (mostly just his birthday & holidays), he didn't use deodorant, & he didn't stink. :cowboy:


I heard that sage makes a good anti-perspirant. Never tried it though.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Bath-to-Bath Deodorant powder

1 cup your favorite talcum powder, any scent
2 tablespoons baking soda

Mix the talcum and the soda and sift them together 3 times. Store in a sugar shaker or the original talcum container. You can increase the amount of baking soda if you wish the powder to be more effective.
(this was from "Making your own Groceries"
I have also read that just mixing cornstarch and baking soda togehter was a good deodorant. You just need some sort of powder to mix the baking soda with.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I would think that in a SHTF situation, it would be just as difficult to get things like saltines, lemon juice, etc, as it would be to get Miracle Whip & other goodies. 

For migraine meds, no OTC will substitute. I tried all sorts of things & nothing but a prescription would work. I no longer get migraines (blessed menopause!), but I'm hanging on to those last few pills "just in case". 

Some of us are just going to be out of luck on our meds. I pity my family when I run out of anti-depressant!


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I can't believe you posted that! I am sitting here eating a bowl of ice cream with the last bit of HFCS-free store bought chocolate syrup and I was about to google for a homemade chocolate syrup recipe. I opened this thread and there's the recipe right in front of me!! :sing:
> 
> That's something else I'd miss. Ice cream. And vanilla extract.


It's good stuff. I can't make it anymore b/c my kid used the whole (HUGE) jar like in two days, lol.


----------



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

Sustainable Joy said:


> Hey, I had an idea! The women who spend ungodly sums on fancy hair products probably don't prep... they might trade a bottle of Nexxus Humectress for a cup of rice or beans!


Upon further thought, it occurs to me that such a trade may be unwise... it may be in my family's best interest to keep it under the Stetson that we have food! Besides, knowing me I'd be bartering for stuff for my kids, not something for myself.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd miss being able to flip a switch and have light.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

FrodoLass said:


> It's good stuff. I can't make it anymore b/c my kid used the whole (HUGE) jar like in two days, lol.


A quart of choco syrup lasts for many months here.

In keeping with the topic- I'd miss TP a LOT!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

sparkysarah said:


> I've heard you can make Dr. Pepper out of Prune juice. People I know who have tried it said it was really good. Never had it myself though. I know there is no prune juice in Dr. Pepper...so I don't know, I guess homemade would keep you regular at least.


would give a whole new meaning to some of their advertising slogans:

2000&#8211;Present: "Just What The Dr Ordered."
c. 2001 "Dr Pepper, so misunderstood"
2002&#8211;Present: "Solves All Your Problems." (used in Europe)
2004&#8211;Present "Dr Pepper, what's the worst that could happen?" (used in the UK)
2005&#8211;Present: "One Taste & You Get It."
2006: "Dr Pepper, makes the world go round."
2006: "The Dr knows the right touch." (used in Europe)
2006: "There's more to it." USA



--sgl


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

I would miss everything we use to get the firewood.  The chainsaw, the truck, the splitter <sob>

I do have hand saws, and a maul, but nothing to either skid the logs or get the wood back to the house. I have been thinking about me neighbors horses, and how we could work out a trade to use the horses to move the logs and have him help cutting and splitting in exchange for wood (they have mostly pasture). But his horses are only broke to ride, not work. 

I'm sure we'll figure something out.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> In keeping with the topic- I'd miss TP a LOT!



DH asked me when I was going to stop stocking up on TP. I told him never!! He said we had enough for the whole block. I told him he better not tell anyone!!:nono:


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Bonnie L said:


> I would think that in a SHTF situation, it would be just as difficult to get things like saltines



Basic White Crackers

2 c All-purpose flour 
1/4 ts Salt 
2 tb (1/4 stick) butter or 
Margarine, softened 
1 c Milk 
Salt for the tops (opt.) 

Preheat oven to 325~ F. 

In a large bowl or in the food processor, combine the flour and salt. 

Cut the butter into the flour until the mixture resembles coarse meal. 

Slowly mix in enough of the milk to form a dough that will hold together in a cohesive ball. If necessary, add up to 1 additional tablespoon of milk.

Divide the dough into 3 equal portions for rolling. 

On a floured surface or pastry cloth, roll the crackers paper thin. They will look almost translucent. 

If desired, lightly sprinkle the tops with salt and gently roll over the dough with your rolling pin. With a sharp knife, carefully cut the crackers into 2-inch squares. 

Handling them gently, transfer them to an ungreased baking sheet. 

Prick each cracker in 2 or 3 places with the tines of a fork. 

Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until lightly browned. 

Cool on a rack. 

Yield: 95-100. 

Graham Crackers 

1 C all purpose flour (King Arthur) 1 1/4 C King Arthur white whole wheat flour 
5 T sugar 1/2 t salt 
1/2 t baking soda 1 t baking powder 
1/4 t cinnamon 3 T unsalted chilled butter cut into small pieces 
1/4 C Coconut Oil Supremeâ¢ (chilled) 2 T (42 g) honey 
1 T (21 g) molasses 1/4 C cold water 
1 t vanilla extract 

Blend together all dry ingredients in a bowl. With a pastry blender, food processor or your finger tips, work in the butter and coconut oil until small even particles are formed. If you use a food processor (the method I prefer) the coconut oil can also be chilled and the blade will break it up into small pieces. Otherwise the coconut oil should be room temperature so that it is softer and can be worked by hand or with a pastry blender.

Mix together the honey, molasses, water and vanilla extract and sprinkle this mixture gradually into the dry ingredients, tossing with a fork until the liquid is evenly incorporated. Press the dough together into a ball. It may be crumbly, but do not add water. Wrap in plastic wrap and chill for several hours or overnight.

Halve the dough. Let it soften for about 15 minutes. Roll the dough out to pie crust thickness. Prick the dough all over with a sharp tined fork and then cut into approximately 2.5" squares or cut with a biscuit cutter. Transfer to a parchment covered baking sheet with a spatula, placing them very close together, almost touching. Repeat the process with the remaining pieces of dough. Re-roll and cut the scraps.

Bake the crackers on the middle shelf of a preheated 350Â°F oven for about 15 minutes or until browned (graham cracker color). If underbaked the crackers will not develop either flavor or texture. Transfer from the parchment to a wire rack and let cool completely, then store in an airtight container. If the container is airtight these will keep for weeks.

Title: Homemade Wheat Thins
Categories: Snacks
Servings: 6

1 3/4 c Whole wheat flour
1 1/2 c White flour
1/3 c Oil emulsified in blender
-with 3/4 tsp salt and 1 cup
-water

Mix dry ingredients, add oil/water mixture. Knead as little as possible.
Make smooth dough then roll as thin as possible on unoiled cookies sheet
(not more than 1/8 inch). Mark with knife to size of crackers desired, but
do not cut through. Prick each cracker a few times with fork. Sprinkle
lightly with salt or onion salt as desired. Bake at 350 F until crisp and
light brown for 30-35 minutes.

Origin: Homemaking Handbooklet, Mormon Church, 1978. Shared by: Sharon
Stevens


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rocky - these need to go on your recipe thread so we can find them easily.... Please.
Thanks, Angie


----------



## gideonprime (Oct 17, 2007)

RockyGlen said:


> I read awhile back on another board about how some guy hooked his personal DVD player up to a solar charger somehow. It would be small, but it would work, however, when I asked the guy for how to do it, he never answered.
> 
> Anyone?


I would think he purchased a solar converter like the kind they sell for laptops with the appropriate voltage. Maybe for a battery charger.

I tend to be an end user of things like this though I would love to learn enough about PV to do it myself.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

FrodoLass said:


> This tastes amazingly like Hershey's Syrup.
> 
> Chocolate Syrup
> 1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa
> ...


Thank you very much, it's in my recipe binder now.:banana02:


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkysarah said:


> To carbonate (making a soda)...use yeast. Most have yeast on hand....if they want to sacrifice it for a drink that is.


The thread has probably been deleted, but this past winter I experimented with making all-natural soft-drinks and posted the results here. Generally it takes only a quarter teaspoon to carbonate 2 liters of liquid. I didn't use syrup, but I'd imagine that the sugar content is pretty high and sugar makes for happy yeasts.

(I'll be making soda again as soon as my mint gets established, and I've been promised a co-workers grape harvest later in the year on the condition that I use it to perfect a grape-soda).


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

NoClue said:


> The thread has probably been deleted, but this past winter I experimented with making all-natural soft-drinks and posted the results here. Generally it takes only a quarter teaspoon to carbonate 2 liters of liquid. I didn't use syrup, but I'd imagine that the sugar content is pretty high and sugar makes for happy yeasts.
> 
> (I'll be making soda again as soon as my mint gets established, and I've been promised a co-workers grape harvest later in the year on the condition that I use it to perfect a grape-soda).


Here is the link to that thread:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=207769&highlight=homemade+soda

Would you mind typing out the recipes you tried and putting them in the storage cooking experiments thread that is a sticky? Please...

Angie, I was wondering if you could take my name off that thread. When I started it, I was really hoping others would pitch in with their recipes and experiences and I wonder if more people would if it was just the Storage Cooking Thread, rather than have someones name on it?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay RG - and thanks for finding NoClue's thread. It really needs to be a reference.

Angie


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

I would miss my free time... I don't think any of us will have very much of that when we are doing without a lot of the things we take for granted such as washing machine, running water etc. I know many of us live without those things already but for the majority, time is going to be of the essence for existence.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Mtnest - I know exactly what you mean, but there are some ways to inexpensively prepare to help with some of those time consuming tasks.

For instance, laundry. You can get a 5 gallon bucket (used even) and a new toilet plunger. Then pick up either a mop wringer bucket, or a hand crank wringer. Those few items will be nothing compared to our Whirlpools and Maytags - but so much easier than doing it on rocks and washboards.

Dh's gramma shelled her blackeyed peas on her washing machine wringer, too. 

I also think alot of things would be so simplified. My gramma always insists that they had harder work, but more free time. They only had enough clothes and dishes for what they needed. They cooked simple meals. The house did not require a lot of cleaning, because there wasn't as much of it and it wasn't as cluttered. They weren't running all over town all the time. Their entertainment was simpler, too - reading, radio, handiwork. 

It would be hard in the beginning, but I wonder how many of us will come to love it and never desire to go back to the busyness our lives have become.

WIHH has a sig. line that always makes me think of that.....something about moving to the mountains because she wished to live deliberately. That is such a peaceful concept to me.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

RockyGlen said:


> Here is the link to that thread:
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=207769&highlight=homemade+soda
> 
> ...


I'll pull out my notes and try to get to it this afternoon.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks! The kids and I made root beer once, but it was just the extract, sugar, and sparkling water....I'd love to have a real recipe!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

RockyGlen said:


> Mtnest - I know exactly what you mean, but there are some ways to inexpensively prepare to help with some of those time consuming tasks.
> 
> For instance, laundry. You can get a 5 gallon bucket (used even) and a new toilet plunger. Then pick up either a mop wringer bucket, or a hand crank wringer. Those few items will be nothing compared to our Whirlpools and Maytags - but so much easier than doing it on rocks and washboards.
> 
> ...


I don't know. Grandma says that before they got a washing machine (gasoline engine, Grandad had to run it), she was going from before sunrise to after dark, with only 45 minutes in the afternoon to sit down and rest. They married in 1931 and had four children before the Depression was over. Lived on a farm, had no electricity or running water. Grandma had some sort of washing machine -- I think it was similar to the James washers that Lehman's still sells. 

(Apologies for any mis-spellings -- my eyes are rapidly getting worse, and I can't read a book or see the computer monitor with my glasses on anymore -- and can't see the computer monitor with them off unless I get really close, sigh. Looks like my 'rebate' check will be going for an eye exam and new glasses.)

Kathleen


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

KCM said:


> LOL! Bread flour went up 16 cents per pound and you 'banked' money by being stocked up!...
> 
> I would miss $3.00 a gallon gasoline.
> 
> ​


Actually, it went up 80 cents a loaf which is pricey. How many pounds in a loaf?

When I bought my car Jan 04, gas was $1.55. Now that I miss!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Canadian Whiskey is an item I would miss. You can bet I'll be able to make "white lightning" if I can gather to ingredients. I will also bet I can trade some of that for most any food. 

But there are more important items:
Butter; cooking oils/lard; breakfast meats; comfort foods after the flour ran out; my allergy  and pain medication.  :grit: 

Having food to cook is the most important. DW will have "Chocolate Withdrawal" problems. I'll miss potato chips but as was said, "you kin make your own".

I have most if not all the items needed to make a hot shower. i.e. a 10 gallon pot with faucet to heat water on a raised platform over a wood stove; M-1941 Military Tent Stove for heating the pot; metal pipes and fittings for hot water; PVC pipes and fittings for cold water; kitchen faucets will connect to the hot and cold pipes coming in, they will work just like they would attached to house plumbing; hand held shower hose and head. Keeping clean will not be a problem.

On HT last year I mentioned a "Garbage Can Oven" I make that will hold 350 degrees for hours. Most meats, poultry and baked goods cook at that temperature. The temperature can be increased with more fuel but I haven't tried it yet. I have friends that have cooked or baked turkey; chickens; prime rib; roasts; baked potatoes and coblers in theirs. After you're done cooking it heats water to wash dishes.

I have the materials, but I need to have my son take digital pictures and post them here on HT. It would be a great summer kitchen item and certainly a SHTF must have.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't made Root Beer because I can't make it natural (without risking cancer by using the root). I may try it though with the bark.

As the ingredients become available this year, I'll be experimenting with strawberry, blackberry, and grape. I might have a line on some cherries. I also plan to try using Maple sugar as sweetener/yeast-food.


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

RockyGlen said:


> Mtnest - I know exactly what you mean, but there are some ways to inexpensively prepare to help with some of those time consuming tasks.
> 
> For instance, laundry. You can get a 5 gallon bucket (used even) and a new toilet plunger. Then pick up either a mop wringer bucket, or a hand crank wringer. Those few items will be nothing compared to our Whirlpools and Maytags - but so much easier than doing it on rocks and washboards.
> 
> ...


Oh I know what you mean  I grew up for the most part of my life without running water, cooking on a woodstove or fire pit and living the sustainable lifestyle. We had a shower via a 5 gallon bucket piped straight down through the second floor to above the bathtub and family members would haul mixed water up the stairs and fill the bucket as needed. It had a shut off valve just above the shower head. You got wet, turned water off, soaped up, rinsed off...next... In the winter it was a pain for the hauler until my Father got the second story enclosed.
I agree that much of what most of society does now will change drastically. Concerns for decent existence (food, shelter etc) will take priority in our use of time. The amount of time it takes to wash clothes by hand versus popping them into a machine will be a deciding factor as to how often laundry is done for certain. *dryer buzzes as I type this* lol
I think I would end up using the squirrel cage mixer on my DH's drill before I literally washed on a washboard again. Should have generator backup by then to recharge his drill batteries  (among other things).


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Sassafras is the culprit


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

NoClue said:


> Sassafras is the culprit



I made root beer last summer, using the roots, I figure that once or twice a year isn't so bad But on both batches the root beer had a stronger alcohol taste than I think it should. I only let the kids have a small sip. We all liked it though. Do you have any clues why this would be? Too much yeast? Too warm? I don't think it fermented too long as it was only a little bubbly.

Is there any way to test how much alcohol is in a drink, other than seeing if it makes me tipsy? :buds:


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

You could send it to me and see if it makes me tipsy too...

Seriously though, there are a couple of ways to take the alcohol content of liquid, one being specific gravity, although I don't know the magic numbers. I'd check out the home made wine and beer brewer sites for more information.

While I'm no expert, the problem was most likely in the ratio of ingredients. The process of carbonation with yeast is actually the first step in fermentation (with a couple of minor changes) and as such, some alcohol will always be produced, but it should be pretty minimal.

A yeast is both aerobic and anaerobic - when yeast is placed in a solution of sugar and water with ample oxygen available, the yeast reproduces and emits water and CO2 as byproducts. If the supply of oxygen is not sufficient, the yeast continue to produce CO2 but instead of water, now produce alcohol.

Alcohol production in carbonation is limited by pressure. Wine makers use a balloon-like device to allow the pressure to dissipate because they want the alcohol. When making soda however, the bottle is sealed tight and the pressure can't dissipate - this is why I use plastic bottles for carbonation: If a plastic bottle explodes, it makes a mess. If a glass bottle explodes, somebody dies. When you can't squeeze the bottle anymore, it's time to kill the yeast by sticking the bottle in the fridge.

How did you process the roots? I'm assuming you boiled them and used the water. Maybe you had too much root by volume, or boiled them too long, or maybe real root beer just tastes that way. I had real root beer as a kid, and I remember it tasting mediciney. What other ingredients did you use? When I use vanilla extract, it has an alcohol-like tint that I really don't like although everyone else seems to enjoy my vanilla creme soda.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

you can get a floating alcohol hydrometer which will give you a close proximate to the alcohol content Id suggest a place that vends supplies for beer or wine making should have them .


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Cigarettes~ YUP need to quit again Chantix works great as long as you KEEP taking it 

Would miss family and friends 

Being able to sleep soundly and not worry for my family if ppls should try to take things from us (food animals) 

Would miss what I call a Normal day where as if tshtf would not be so "Normal" anymore.

Would miss my DD's dance lessons and ballet and her "Normal" childhood

Freedom

just little things......


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

ladycat said:


> In keeping with the topic- I'd miss TP a LOT!


I've been thinking about this. What about baby washcloths...they're soft, the right size, pretty cheap to stock up on. You could buy a different color for each family member. You'd have to wash them (ick), but they'd work as a substitute for TP maybe?

**Edited**

After some searching, I found that you can buy cloth "baby wipes." These look like a viable solution to the running out of TP scenario. They're really cheap, and you could make them if you have the skill. They can even be kept in empty baby wipe boxes. I wonder about getting them clean after using them though. I guess you could have a diaper pail-type set up and wash them each day or so. But, it would certainly be better than nothing.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I had thought about baby diapers, cut up, for that use.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Sonshine said:


> I had thought about baby diapers, cut up, for that use.


If someone was crafty (unfortunately I'm not), one could use inexpensive flannel, cut into appropriately sized squares, and serge the edges. You could make tons of them inexpensively.


----------



## Pack Rat (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm a bit perplexed - if TSHTF, to my mind, it wouldn't be "being without the telly or crackers or chocolate", it could and possibly would devolve even further to realms "unthinkable". 

I guess in order of least disruption to most:

I'd miss 120V electricity. For perspective, this would be like doing without a tablecloth at mealtimes for most of you.

I'd miss oranges, almonds and cashews.

I'd miss the internet, especially googling information and visiting here.

I'd miss the oxy-acetylene torch and buzzbox welder to keep things in repair.

I'd miss replacement tires and tubes for the bicycle and trailer.

I'd miss commercially made work boots with synthetic soles.

I'd miss the elastic woven into socks and underwear waistbands.

I'd miss the gas to run a chainsaw (I already split everything by hand). The amount of work to drop a tree and reduce a log to firewood is astounding by comparison.

I'd miss files to keep hand saws sharp. Files do wear out eventually, although I'm told that cleaning them thoroughly and dipping them in nitric acid will restore the edge, but who is going to have nitric acid?

I'd miss fresh plywood, dimensional lumber, new nails, and threaded fasteners of all kinds, though I'm sure there would be plenty of salvage from those who "_couldn't *live*_ without _________."

I'd miss carbon fiber arrows and synthetic compound bow strings.

I'd miss fine spun cotton.

I'd miss a good many hours of rest.

I'd miss a good many friends and family, because "they just don't get it".


----------



## PineRidge (May 2, 2006)

No Clue, I'll try and dig up the recipe today. It is possible that I didn't have the bottle (plastic soda) sealed tight enough, I do remember thinking that I hope it didn't explode. I only used the sassafras roots, and I cut open about an inch of a vanilla bean and scrapped the seeds into the mix too. I think the safest thing to do would be to look into buying an alcohol hydrometer. I wouldn't mind the alcohol if the kids weren't going to drink it. That could be a whole 'nother experiment for this summer!


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

FrodoLass said:


> I've been thinking about this. What about baby washcloths...they're soft, the right size, pretty cheap to stock up on. You could buy a different color for each family member. You'd have to wash them (ick), but they'd work as a substitute for TP maybe?
> 
> **Edited**
> 
> After some searching, I found that you can buy cloth "baby wipes." These look like a viable solution to the running out of TP scenario. They're really cheap, and you could make them if you have the skill. They can even be kept in empty baby wipe boxes. I wonder about getting them clean after using them though. I guess you could have a diaper pail-type set up and wash them each day or so. But, it would certainly be better than nothing.



Even cheaper would be to buy yard goods of flannel and cut them into squares with pinking shears (so they don't unravel). If you have ever used cloth diapers or baby wipes - it's really no different.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Pack Rat, I think that most of us either are prepared to live as well as possible, or in the process of preparing to live as well as possible, in the realm of the "unthinkable". What I was hoping to do with this thread was come up with things we think we can't store, and come up with alternatives or ways TO store those luxury items.

Just about all the items on your list are things you COULD store up. Not a lifetime supply, maybe, but if you had three spare pairs of good work boots that would get you through ten or twenty years, right?

Speaking for my family, we started with basic NEEDS - survival items (food, clothing shelter, defense). Once we had that down (we think), we branched out into comfort items that make those survival needs a little more pleasant (spices, chocolate pudding  school needs for young children), then we move on to luxuries (books, games, puzzles). 

Hope that helped a little


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

RockyGlen said:


> Even cheaper would be to buy yard goods of flannel and cut them into squares with pinking shears (so they don't unravel). If you have ever used cloth diapers or baby wipes - it's really no different.


I didn't even think of that! Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I've always said that ice would be the one thing I would just miss to no end. Everything I drink is over ice just about and its just such a wonderful thing to have to cool off with, etc.

ICE! Don't take away my ice! lol


----------

